# I want to move to Canada but need some advice



## Expat wannabe (Nov 11, 2007)

Can anyone give me any advice??? I want to move to Canada but I dont know where to start!!! Im in my early 20's and female. I have standard grades, an svq in engineering, nc in engineering and an hnc in engineering. I worked as a CAD Draughtsperson for 2 years and I am currently working as a project engineer at a gas terminal. My boyfriend would like to move with me. He has standard grades, and nc in engineering, a four year engineering apprenticeship, worked as an engineering machinst/fitter for two years and he is currently training as an ROV Technician. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Look into the provincial web sites for jobs and sponsors,Ontario would be a good place to start for your type of qualifications . Colin


----------



## kazuabazua (Nov 12, 2007)

The western provinces of British Columbia, Alberta, and Saskatchewan are in desperate need of people with your abilities, although verification of these will be absolutely necessary. To begin you should contact one of Canada's immigration posts at either one of our embassies or consulates, they will instruct you on how to properly start this trek. Contacting employers directly, i.e. via Monster board is a good way of covering both ends, good luck


----------



## krohmann (Jan 8, 2008)

I agree with the comments about western ontario. Mainly Calgary, Edmonton and Fort McMurray. Those are all in Alberta but there is a lot of oil and minerals mining in Alberta and Saskatchewan. Are you thinking permanently or just a short time. I would look at getting a working visa or your immigration papers started as it may take a while. 

The west is pretty with the mountain and a little colder at times then Ontario & Quebec side. There are lots of jobs in the Sarnia region as well for oil and gas. It is a little cheaper to live there then calgary as well but if I had my choice I would go calgary.
Good Luck.


----------



## imdelta (Jan 13, 2008)

*Advice*

Search documentation on the Web. Essentially, you must decide where you want to start your life: in either English or French areas, generally Toronto/Ontario or Montreal/Quebec. Immigration process is slightly different.


----------



## Cdn down under (May 29, 2008)

Hello,
With your qualifications you need to get on a job search engine in Calgar, Alberta as they are desperate for engineers with the current oil and gas boom and they are paying top dollar. You may have a good shot at getting someone to sponsor your move and visa. Strike while the iron is hot.
Keith


----------



## coyne20 (Aug 3, 2010)

Expat wannabe said:


> Can anyone give me any advice??? I want to move to Canada but I dont know where to start!!! Im in my early 20's and female. I have standard grades, an svq in engineering, nc in engineering and an hnc in engineering. I worked as a CAD Draughtsperson for 2 years and I am currently working as a project engineer at a gas terminal. My boyfriend would like to move with me. He has standard grades, and nc in engineering, a four year engineering apprenticeship, worked as an engineering machinst/fitter for two years and he is currently training as an ROV Technician. Any help is greatly appreciated.


Why dont you apply for Permanent Residency thru the federal skilled migration programme?


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Expat wannabe said:


> Can anyone give me any advice??? I want to move to Canada but I dont know where to start!!! Im in my early 20's and female. I have standard grades, an svq in engineering, nc in engineering and an hnc in engineering. I worked as a CAD Draughtsperson for 2 years and I am currently working as a project engineer at a gas terminal. My boyfriend would like to move with me. He has standard grades, and nc in engineering, a four year engineering apprenticeship, worked as an engineering machinst/fitter for two years and he is currently training as an ROV Technician. Any help is greatly appreciated.


Basically you have 2 options:

1) Immigrate via the skilled worker program >>cic.gc.ca/english/immigrate/skilled/apply-who-instructions.asp<<

2) Pre-arranged employment. Make sure you and your bf publish your resumes online on websites such as workopolis, monster and your case oilandgasjobsonline dot com.

You will need to get married (and prove your relationship spans over 12 months) if you'd like him to sponsor you and vice-versa.

There's a wealth of info on the official immigration website run by the gov't >>cic.gc.ca<<

I almost forgot... a quick option for you is the BUNAC program. It's a temp visa that allows you to work here. Once you're here working under the BUNAC program and you decide that you want to call Canada home then you can apply for permanent residency and use your Canadian experience to earn more points for your application.

Much good luck


----------



## ar92 (Aug 6, 2010)

Expat wannabe said:


> Can anyone give me any advice??? I want to move to Canada but I dont know where to start!!! Im in my early 20's and female. I have standard grades, an svq in engineering, nc in engineering and an hnc in engineering. I worked as a CAD Draughtsperson for 2 years and I am currently working as a project engineer at a gas terminal. My boyfriend would like to move with me. He has standard grades, and nc in engineering, a four year engineering apprenticeship, worked as an engineering machinst/fitter for two years and he is currently training as an ROV Technician. Any help is greatly appreciated.


Where will you be moving from?
Do you have any preference for location in Canada?


----------

